# Dual lan bridging



## allen337 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does it help to bridge the connections on my motherboard? If so is there any tweaks I can apply?


----------



## allen337 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow noone? internet seems fine on 16000 down and 2000 up


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2009)

generally briding doesn't help. the is a marvel teaming utility that helps. i noticed a difference in the teaming but i don't know if it will work for your board. It is always on the DFI boards.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 29, 2009)

i always wondered what that was for...might try it?


----------



## allen337 (Mar 29, 2009)

realtek dual lans here


----------



## allen337 (Mar 29, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i always wondered what that was for...might try it?



Just enable them both and go into network connections and click one connection and hold down the ctrl and click the other and right click and bridge connections.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i always wondered what that was for...might try it?



you have it and it will work. run a speed test then install it and run it again. post back plz.

im hoping its not just in my head



allen337 said:


> realtek dual lans here



realtek isn't supported as far as i know. its marvel only.


----------



## blastboy (Mar 29, 2009)

I think bridging just increases bandwidth ability,i don't see how it could be an advantage except for file transfers between 2 PC's with bridged connections on each. I see 100 Mbps after bridging on the network icon itself.


----------



## allen337 (Mar 29, 2009)

I wish my realteks would work, It seems to be better gaming, but, I want to think its better also


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2009)

blastboy said:


> I think bridging just increases bandwidth ability,i don't see how it could be an advantage except for file transfers between 2 PC's with bridged connections on each. I see 100 Mbps after bridging on the network icon itself.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_bridge


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 29, 2009)

BEFORE







AFTER


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 29, 2009)

wierd ethernet 100mb runs at a top speep of 12.5 with 10 being avg... i dont see how u doubled it by doubleing the bandwidth u had avalible since you wernt using 100% capacity.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a dual gigabit lan with a gigabit router i dont know why it does what it does


----------



## allen337 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine shows the same thing bridged, but im using comcast and they have power boost. All my speed tests went up but when actually downloading something it stays about the same.  ALLEN


----------



## Homeless (Mar 29, 2009)

Unless you actually need all that speed I don't see the point in bridging the connections.  If you were constantly using 100mbit or more all the time it would be beneficial to have load line balancing, but don't expect anything if you aren't


----------



## viczulis (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey dont want to hijack but quick ? I got 2 computers sitting at my desk my rampage hard wired and the other one wireless because I take it with me out of town. Question is Rampage has two plug ins on back, can I run a cord from rampage two the other one so its not wireless ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2009)

what tier do you have x2?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2009)

Viczulis,my p5q-e has dual gigalan,i bridge it to share my connection with a second machine,which works fine,so i guess the answer to your q is yes.Give it a try.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Thats great news. Gaming sure is better on wired machines. I gotr different games on the two machine.

Thanks again


----------



## jagass (Mar 29, 2009)

I believe that bridging is useless...lol


----------



## viczulis (Mar 29, 2009)

explain


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont think he can.


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 29, 2009)

i think you might be a little confused as to what bridging is, and stuff like that, if you want better internet you want something like ppp multilink framing, that would definitely help, or what might help better would be simply having 1 connection for doing stuff and a different one for playing games.

back in the days i used ppp multilink framing for a while on dialup, it was so great  i remember the first time i was downloading something at 12k/s i was so happy.


----------

